# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Office 2007 Не установить и не удалить

## John Wayne

Доброго времени суток ! Проблема состоит в следующем : устанавливал вышеуказанную прогу, насмерть завис комп (по другой причине). Ну поматерился, перезагрузил, но установку продолжить не получается и удалить недоустановленное приложение тоже. Пишет: установка не была завершена, Удаление, изменение компонентов - та же петрушка. Если знаете подскажите как исправить. И еще кстати с каспером почти тоже самое : устанавливаешь любую из версий - перед началом копирования файлов пишет: возникла неустранимая ошибка и все. Что делать ?

----------


## Arsen2

Саиый быстрый из вариантов откатить установку через контрольную точку

----------


## RLC

Самый удобный вариант после этого поставить 2003 офис ИМХО

----------


## John Wayne

Да, самый быстрый вариант, как выяснилось, установить прогу your uninstaller и снести нахрен этот офис и еще несколько наглухо засевших в системе неудаленных программ, поставить их все заново и радоваться

----------

